# Green Terror Flaring at me



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some Crappy shots but fockit.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice lookin fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a mean lil killa!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Spank him - focker has authority issues









Cool pics, G


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Spank him - focker has authority issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Scared









Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice fish and pictures







How big is he?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He wants some beer


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Nice fish and pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Pics can be alot better, as soon as the doc's Curse goes away :laugh:



MR HARLEY said:


> He wants some beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and him both do :laugh:


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice gt, those pics arent crappy.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

haha nice...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Spank him - focker has authority issues
> ...


Of a 3" fish?








Just liquor yourself up first: that way you won't feel the fear or pain


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

haha you fish thinks he's the original baller


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Nice gt, *those pics arent crappy.*
> [snapback]1004134[/snapback]​


I think so. the water should be alot clearer, But the doc Cursed me.











Judazzz said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


That right there is some good thinking! And hes about 5 inches :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice gt, *those pics arent crappy.*
> ...


I thought you could appreciate such a line of thought









3", 5", it's still sizable enough to squash it between your fingers, to get the message across and show him who's top dogg in your house


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

HAHA that's awesome!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice fish, one of the few cichlids i think are cool


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice pics gordeez, even better fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: cool shots man, ilove GT's


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How long have you had him?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> How long have you had him?
> [snapback]1006984[/snapback]​


I dont know....Maybe 2 Weeks? 3 Weeks?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

roar! my gt was nicer


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> roar! my gt was nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably.







Wait till I get my Water cleared up, and you'll see his true colors.
Right now im stuck with Greenish water. I might buy some more in the future and dump the Cons.


----------

